#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Depressionen mit Suizidgedanken >

## Pueppi39

Hallo, heute ist wieder so ein Tag. Ich bin nur am heulen und denke darüber nach wie ich mein Leben beenden könnte. Wenn ich dann den Gedankengang weiter gehe und meine traurigen Kinder sehe, heule ich noch mehr. Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll ich habe Angst vor mir selbst, etwas zu tun was ich im Grunde vieleicht garnicht will. :Cry:

----------


## sei

Hi,
gibt es bei dir in der Nähe eine Psychiatrie, vielleicht eine Uni-Klinik mit psychiatrischer Ambulanz?
Du solltest dort hingehen, sagen das du ein Notfall bist und unbedingt mit einem Arzt sprechen musst, dann wird er dir weiterhelfen. Angst brauchst du davor nicht zu haben, die können auch ambulant behandeln wenn keine akute Suizidgefahr besteht. Ansonsten wäre es sicher nicht schlecht für dich ein paar Wochen in eine Klinik zu gehen, dann kommst du auch erst mal zur Ruhe.
Lass dich nicht dadurch aufhalten das du für deine Kinder da sein musst und keine Zeit hast, solltest du deine Gedanken umsetzen hast du nie wieder Zeit für sie. Was machen da ein paar Wochen Klinik aus um zu schauen was für eine Therapie dir am besten helfen wird und der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## minekanine

Hallo Pueppi,  
Du musst *dringend* einen Arzt aufsuchen - am besten sofort. Die Suizidgedanken werden Dich so lähmen und einnehmen, dass Dir Deine Kinder ab einem bestimmten Punkt völlig egal sind. Du solltest dringend mit einem Psychologen über Deine Sachen reden. Vielleicht bist Du überfordert. Burn-Out kriegen auch Hausfrauen und Mütter. Das hat nichts mit Leuten zu tun, die im ständigen Arbeitskampf sind. Die sogenannten Daily Hazzels - also die tagtäglichen Knatschereien und Ärgernisse machen Dir unter umständen das Leben schwer.  
Wir trauen uns doch alle nicht, unsere Probleme publik zu machen. Dafür schämen wir uns ja. Außerdem ist das oftmals eine Sache, die wir mit uns alleine ausmachen möchten. Manches Mal geht es - aber nicht wenn Du krank bist. Dann kannst Du Fassade nicht mehr halten. Ab hier wird es dann schwierig. Nicht Reden ist hier Silber und Schweigen Gold, sondern genau umgekehrt. Bücher gibt es viele, ich wüsste ein paar hervorragende. Aber die würden Dir in der jetzigen Situation nicht wirklich helfen.  
Du bist in einer *klassischen schweren Depressionsphase* drin. Wo die herkommt, kann Dir ein Arzt schon sagen. Es gibt Depressionen, die von außen (exogen) oder von innen (endogen) ausgelöst werden. Aber letztere sind etwas seltener, es sei denn, durch die Wechseljahre verschiebt sich der komplette Hormonhaushalt und damit auch das Gleichgewicht der Botenstoffe im Gehirn. Aber die, die ich kenne, sind alle exogener Natur. 
Ich hatte selber vor 2 Jahren eine sogenannte posttraumatische Belastungsdepression nach dem Tod meines Vaters. Ich kam in das St. Vinzenz Hospital nach Dinslaken auf die Station 12 - und hatte dort das Glück, das die Depressionen nach dem ELLIS Konzept behandeln, der REVT (Ratio-Emotionale-Verhaltenstherapie). Wenn die nicht gewesen wären, weiß ich nicht, wo ich gelandet wäre. 
Du musst auf DICH aufpassen - nicht nur Deiner Kinder wegen, sondern auch wegen DIR SELBST. Das ist wichtig. Und wenn gar nichts geht, musst Du in ein Krankenhaus und auch sagen, dass Du nicht mehr kannst. Die würden Dich dann erst mal aus dem "Verkehr" ziehen und Dich wahrscheinlich in eine sogenannte AKut Klinik einweisen. Das wäre sicherer. Dir gegenüber und auch den Kiddies.  
Wende Dich an Deinen Hausarzt und sag auch, dass es Dir so schlecht geht, dass Du Dir das Leben nehmen möchtest. Sprich Tachles mit ihm. Er wird Dir in diesem akuten Fall sofort weiterhelfen. Links gibt es unzähliche zu psychologischen Onlineberatungen, aber die kosten immer was.  
Tu was für Dich. Ich drück Dir ganz feste die Daumen.  
Liebe Grüße
Silvia

----------


## sei

Sehr gute Seite, sehr gute Therapeuten und eine Krisenberatung kostet auch nichts.  das-beratungsnetz.de - psychosoziale Onlineberatung durch Experten /beratungslotse/info.php?id=2 
Anmelden, eine Einrichtung aussuchen (Suizidgedanken/absichten anklicken).Habe da sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, zu Empfehlen ist das Bistum Köln, die sind aber alle kompetent. 
Du solltest aber in jedem Fall erst einmal schleunigst einen Arzt aufsuchen, denn Schriftlich ist dein Problem nicht zu lösen.

----------


## Pueppi39

War gerade bei meinem Arzt und habe ihm alles erzählt, nun soll ich erstmal Amytripilin nehmen und am Mittwoch wieder zu ihm in die Sprechstunde kommen. Bis dahin soll ich versuchen das ich ständig jemand um mich herum habe, um mich abzulenken.

----------


## sei

Hi Peuppi,
da kannst du verdammt stolz auf dich sein das du diesen Schritt geschafft hast.
Du solltest bei Gelegenheit mit deinem Arzt besprechen ob es nicht sinnvoll wäre auch einen Psychiater zu Rate zu ziehen, Hausärzte in allen Ehren, aber in diesem Fall wäre ein Fachmann hilfreich. Selbst wenn der HA eine Qualifikation hat, heute wird Psychologie ja auch im Medizinstudium gelehrt, ein Psychiater hat mit dieser Thematik mehr Erfahrung. 
Wenn du dir mal was von der Seele schreiben möchtest dann nutze den Link, das hilft die Zeit herum zu bekommen und tut gut, nur mit der Antwort kann es ein paar Tage dauern, je nachdem. 
Ich wünsch dir was. 
L.G.

----------


## Pueppi39

Hallo und guten Morgen, also gestern Abend musste ich zwei von diesen Amytripilin 50mg nehmen und ich war voll daneben. Total müde aber innerlich totale Unruhe, es war echt nervig. Und heute habe ich das Gefühl ich stehe neben mir, alles so in Trance. Ist das normal, oder nur weil ich zwei von diesen Pillen nehmen musste. Ich bin jetzt zwar krank geschrieben aber so kann man doch nicht arbeiten ( in Trance Zustand ) Ich arbeite im Krankenhaus und mein Vertrag läuft zum Jahresende aus, die Übernehmen mich doch nicht wenn ich solange krank bin!!! Ist doch echt alles Sch.....Achso mein Arzt meinte das mich mal ein Neurologe untersuchen sollte.

----------


## Pueppi39

sorry, Amitriptylin

----------


## sei

Hi Pueppi,
ich habe das Medikament zwar noch nie genommen aber meist ist es so das sich diese Nebenwirkungen mit der Zeit bessern, vor allem wenn du richtig eingestellt bist. 
Ich weiß nicht wirklich was du beim Neurologen sollst wenn es um Suizidgedanken geht, klar einige körperliche Untersuchungen müssen gemacht werden um auszuschließen das deine Gedanken organisch bedingt sind. Z.B. die Schilddrüse sollte unbedingt gecheckt werden, das kann aber auch der Hausarzt, da würde ich nochmal nachfragen.
Ich würde in jedem Fall auch noch zum Psychiater gehen, wie gesagt der hat einen guten Überblick welche Medis es gibt und weiß besser welche Therapie die beste ist. 
Ich nehme an das dein Medikament auch gut für den Notfall ist und du quasi etwas sediert bist und dadurch die Gedanken unterdrückt werden, das ist natürlich in deiner momentanen Situation absolut sinnvoll, aber auf Dauer ist das natürlich keine Lösung. Ich würde da nochmal ausführlich mit dem Arzt sprechen, es kann schon sein das es nach der akuten Phase besser ist die Dosis herunter zusetzen. Bei zu starken Nebenwirkungen (Die oft nach 10 bis 14 Tagen wieder vergehen) solltest du generell mit dem Arzt sprechen, wenn sie zu heftig für dich sind kann er etwas anderes verschreiben, es gibt da eine recht große Auswahl von Medikamenten und mit etwas Geduld findet man zumeist eines das man gut verträgt.  
Ich weiß nicht ob dein Medi auch ein Antidepressiva ist, die brauchen recht lange um zu wirken und falls welche notwendig erscheinen werden sie auch parallel gegeben um die volle Wirkung schnellst möglich zu erreichen. Schon deshalb würde ich mal mit dem Facharzt reden, es hört sich bei dir so an als wären Antidepressiva o.ä. nicht verkehrt. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Pueppi39

Ja, diese Amitripylin sind Antidepressiva. Muss ja morgen früh wieder hin und werde mal nach einem Psychiater fragen, mal sehen was er sagt. So habe ich ja Angst vor mir selbst

----------


## sei

Bei einem Psychiater kann es länger dauern bis du einen Termin bekommst, vielleicht kann dein Arzt ja einen machen und sagen das es dringend ist, dann könnte es schneller gehen und bis dahin sollte er dich auch weiter behandeln. 
Ich wünsch dir was.

----------


## Pueppi39

Danke, werde ihn morgen gleich fragen :Zwinker:

----------


## Pueppi39

Hallo, im Moment geht es mir so einigermaßen. Bin noch krank geschrieben bis zum 8.Oktober, am 16. habe ich einen Termin beim Psychiater bekommen. Habe jetzt wieder so ein mulmiges Gefühl wegen meines Arbeitgebers, sollte ich erzählen das ich unter schweren Depressionen leide? Habe noch einen 1 Jahresvertrag der Ende November ausläuft und das Gespräch auf Verlängerung steht noch aus. Werde doch bestimmt nicht übernommen wenn ich Psychische Probleme habe oder? Wenn ich nur daran denke das sie mich mit Fragen bombadieren warum ich solange krank war, könnte ich heulen. Was kann ich tun, hat jemand ein Tip?

----------


## sei

Hi Pueppi, 
du musst keine Auskunft darüber geben weshalb du krank warst. Da es aber für die Übernahme wichtig sein könnte würde ich einfach sagen das es eine Grippe war. Wenn es dann doch irgendwann dazu kommen sollte das du es sagen musst dann ist es eben gerade erst aktuell und zuvor hattest du keine Diagnose, lass es einfach auf dich zukommen. 
Schön das du einen Termin beim Psychiater bekommen hast, danach wirst du etwas schlauer sein und wissen wie es weiter geht, ich denke du wirst auch deine Depressionen in den Griff bekommen und dann sind sie ohnehin nicht mehr relevant für den Job. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Pueppi39

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort :Smiley: 
Auf der Krankschreibung steht Rückenprobleme, da ich deswegen sowieso in Behandlung war. Ok, werde dann auch nichts darüber sagen sondern alles auf mich zukommen lassen. Ich bin so froh das es diese Seite gibt wo man so offen über dieses Thema sprechen kann. Meine Kinder und mein Mann wissen zwar das ich dieses Problem habe, aber ich denke sie können damit nicht so richtig umgehen. Ich bin am überlegen ob mein Arzt mich nicht noch länger krank schreiben soll, denn die Woche darauf bekommt mein Vater eine schwierige OP und ich habe sehr große Angst davor. Er hatte schon vier Herzinfarkte und nun bekommt er einen Y-Bypass da er keine ausreichende Durchblutung in den Beinen hat.

----------


## sei

Du bekommst das schon hin. 
Das mit deinem Vater ist natürlich bitter, ich wüsste nicht ob ich mich krankschreiben lassen würde, aber wahrscheinlich würde ich, die Krankheit der Eltern ist eigentlich wichtiger als jeder Job. 
Das deine Familie nicht mit Depressionen umgehen kann ist durchaus normal sie hatten nie welche und können das nicht nachfühlen. Jemand der nicht depressiv ist assoziiert Depressionen eher mit Trauer und dergleichen, also vorübergehende Zustände, was das wirklich bedeutet verstehen die wenigsten.
Ich halte es so das ich bei Menschen die mir wichtig sind relativ offen damit umgehe, ich schicke ihnen auch Links bei denen sie sich informieren können und versuche auch meinen "Zustand" zu erklären, aber nur wenn es gerade geht. 
Meine Freunde sind mittlerweile so weit das sie sagen: Wir verstehen es nicht und können das auch nicht nachvollziehen, wir versuchen in unserem Rahmen damit umzugehen und akzeptieren es. Mehr kann man nicht verlangen und mehr bekommt man oft auch nicht, von der eigenen Familie, dafür kann aber niemand etwas. Das ist keine Ignoranz, sondern einfach nur die Unfähigkeit sich in mich einzufühlen, was irgendwie auch wieder positiv ist, wer sich nicht einfühlen kann hat das noch nicht erlebt. 
L.G.

----------


## Livia

> Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort
> Auf der Krankschreibung steht Rückenprobleme, da ich deswegen sowieso in Behandlung war. Ok, werde dann auch nichts darüber sagen sondern alles auf mich zukommen lassen. Ich bin so froh das es diese Seite gibt wo man so offen über dieses Thema sprechen kann. Meine Kinder und mein Mann wissen zwar das ich dieses Problem habe, aber ich denke sie können damit nicht so richtig umgehen. Ich bin am überlegen ob mein Arzt mich nicht noch länger krank schreiben soll, denn die Woche darauf bekommt mein Vater eine schwierige OP und ich habe sehr große Angst davor. Er hatte schon vier Herzinfarkte und nun bekommt er einen Y-Bypass da er keine ausreichende Durchblutung in den Beinen hat.

  
Auf dem Teil der Krankmeldung die an Deinen Arbeitgeber geht steht der Grund deiner Erkrankung nicht drauf. Deshalb musst Du Dir darueber keine Gedanken machen. Dein Arbeitgeber hat kein Recht zu wissen was deine Erkrankung ist und sollte auch nicht danach fragen. An deiner Stelle wuerde ich nicht erwaehnen was dein Problem ist - ganz einfach weil es den Arbeitgeber nichts angeht.  
Ich, an deiner Stelle, wuerde mich nicht weiterhin krank schreiben lassen - wenn das medizinisch nicht noetig ist. Dazu sind krankschreibungen einfach nicht da. Wenn die OP dich allerdings so belastet, dass es medizinisch noetig ist - dann ist das eine andere Sache. Ich sehe immer darauf, dass Mitarbeiter zu solchen Dinge genuegend freie Tage bekommen - und wenn sie zu mir kommen und ehrlich sind dann erkenne ich das an und schaue darauf, dass sie Zeit fuer solche Dinge haben.  
Familien haben oft wenig Verstaendnis - oder verstehen Depressionen einfach nicht, weil sie nicht genuegend Zugang zur Materie haben. Am besten ist es sehr offen darueber zu reden - Familienmitglieder in die Behandlung miteinzubeziehen. Warum nimmst Du sie nicht einfach zu einigen Deiner Arztbesuche mit? Das passiert oft, weil man eine Depression eben nicht als "normale" Krankheit sieht. Aber wenn Menschen mehr darueber erfahren und lernen dann aendert sich das oft.

----------


## Pueppi39

Am Samstag habe ich mich mal wieder unter Leute gewagt und war mit meinem Mann auf einer Geburtstagsparty. Es war echt die Hölle, denn kurze Zeit nachdem wir da waren bekam ich voll Herzrasen und Panikattacken. Mir wurde heiß und es war als würde mein Brustkorb zusammen gedrückt. Da ich meinem Mann nicht den Abend verderben wollte blieb ich und sagte nichts. Unsere Bekannten fragten nur warum ich so still sei und nur Wasser trinke, aber mit meiner Antwort das ich gerade Medikamente nehmen muss waren sie zufrieden und fragten nicht mehr. Es war ein langer schlimmer Abend für mich. Sonntag war dann alles wieder normal ohne tiefe Löcher usw. Heute dann wieder ein Tief, ich war den ganzen Tag traurig ohne Grund und ab und zu wieder dieses eingeengte Gefühl mit Herzrasen und Panik. Gehört das dazu? Kommt das von den AD`s oder was ist das? Ich hab das Gefühl ich werde verrückt....und zweifel schon an mir selbst

----------


## Livia

> Am Samstag habe ich mich mal wieder unter Leute gewagt und war mit meinem Mann auf einer Geburtstagsparty. Es war echt die Hölle, denn kurze Zeit nachdem wir da waren bekam ich voll Herzrasen und Panikattacken. Mir wurde heiß und es war als würde mein Brustkorb zusammen gedrückt. Da ich meinem Mann nicht den Abend verderben wollte blieb ich und sagte nichts. Unsere Bekannten fragten nur warum ich so still sei und nur Wasser trinke, aber mit meiner Antwort das ich gerade Medikamente nehmen muss waren sie zufrieden und fragten nicht mehr. Es war ein langer schlimmer Abend für mich. Sonntag war dann alles wieder normal ohne tiefe Löcher usw. Heute dann wieder ein Tief, ich war den ganzen Tag traurig ohne Grund und ab und zu wieder dieses eingeengte Gefühl mit Herzrasen und Panik. Gehört das dazu? Kommt das von den AD`s oder was ist das? Ich hab das Gefühl ich werde verrückt....und zweifel schon an mir selbst

  
Hallo Pueppi, 
was du beschreibst ist eine Panikattacke. Es ist unmoeglich zu vermuten, ob es von dem Mendikament kommt, dass du nimmst. Hast du so etwas schon vorher erlebt? 
Ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen, dass so viele Hausaerzte einfach AD verschreiben und ihre Patienten dann damit heimschicken und alleine lassen. Wenn man Suizidgefaehrdet ist (und ich sage nicht, dass du das bist) und anfaengt AD zu nehmen kann das die Gefahr diese Gedanken in die Tat umzusetzen erst einmal steigern. Deshalb sollten solche Medikamente von einem Facharzt verschrieben werden - der die noetigen Tests macht, der besser abschaetzen kann wie ein Patient mit den AD zurechtkommt usw. Auf jeden Fall sollte, wenn Du mit solchen Medikamenten anfaengst, das sehr gut ueberwacht werden und du solltest die Moeglichkeit haben Rueckmeldung an deine Arzt zu geben wie es dir damit geht. 
Ich denke wenn du jetzt das erste Mal eine Panikattacke hattest dann solltest du so bald wie moeglich mit deinem Arzt daruerber reden. Ich wuerde dir auch raten auf jeden Fall zu einem Facharzt zu gehen - und dich  nicht nur auf AD zu verlassen. Es dauert oft eine Weile eine Therapieform oder einen Therapeuten zu finden - aber die Suche lohnt sich.  
Ich rate dir auch ehrlich zu deiner Familie zu sein. Du wirst ihre Unterstuetzung brauchen. Man muss Depressionen als Krankheit wie jede andere sehen. Wenn dein Bein gebrochen waere, dann wuerdest du doch auch sicher nicht versuchen mit deinem Mann zu einer Wandertour zu gehen nur um ihm nicht den Tag zu verderben.

----------


## sei

Hi Pueppi, 
Panik kann eine Nebenwirkung sein muss aber nicht, das kann man wirklich nicht sagen. Du solltest nochmal mit dem Arzt drüber sprechen, du hast ja auch bald deinen Termin beim Psychiater, der wird das gut beurteilen können und du solltest ihn auch löchern und nerven wenn du etwas nicht verstehst oder das Gefühl hast Medikamente nicht zu vertragen. Das ist wichtig, du brauchst etwas das du gut verträgst und es gibt genug Auswahl, es bringt nichts wenn du etwas schluckst ohne dich damit wohl zu fühlen. Ich denke da kann dir ein Psychiater viel besser weiterhelfen als der HA. 
Es ist gut wenn du versuchst dich den Panikattacken zu stellen, es ist nicht gut wenn du dabei über deine Grenzen gehst und sie mit aller Gewalt aussitzt, selbst wenn die Grenze schon überschritten ist. Du solltest das deinem Mann erzählen, falls es ein nächstes mal gibt wird es dir leichter fallen ihm zu sagen das du Panik hast und er wird darauf eingehen können, bzw. das nötige Verständnis haben wenn du gehen möchtest. 
Es gibt da gute Angsttherapien, auch darüber solltest du mit dem Psychiater sprechen, unbedingt.
Vielleicht kommt so eine Attacke nicht wieder, aber wenn du das einfach auf sich beruhen lässt und evtl. künftige Attacken verdrängst und für dich behältst dann kann sich das steigern, je länger man das mitmacht desto länger leidet man unnötig.  
Schreib dir alles auf was du dem Arzt sagen und was du ihn fragen möchtest und nimm die Liste zum Termin mit, stell alle Fragen die drauf stehen auch wenn es dir unangenehm ist oder der Arzt den Anschein macht das er keine Zeit hat, das ist vollkommen egal hak trotzdem einen Punkt nach dem anderen ab. 
Nach dem Termin wirst du etwas mehr wissen und vielleicht auch schon Vorschläge haben wie du dir selber helfen kannst, z.B. durch eine Therapie. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## spokes

> Schreib dir alles auf was du dem Arzt sagen und was du ihn fragen möchtest und nimm die Liste zum Termin mit, stell alle Fragen die drauf stehen auch wenn es dir unangenehm ist oder der Arzt den Anschein macht das er keine Zeit hat, das ist vollkommen egal hak trotzdem einen Punkt nach dem anderen ab.

  mein Psychiater findet es immer klasse, wenn ich so vorbereitet zum Termin komme. Ich hab den Vorteil das ich nix vergesse und der Doc weiß, das man sich nicht in Kleinigkeiten verzettelt...

----------


## Pueppi39

Ich bin allein, wie immer. Ich fühle mich so kalt und leer. Alles was ich anfass geht danben warum bin ich nicht mal in der lage was aus meinen leben zu machen. Ich habe 5 erwchsene  Kinder und bin stolz auf sie, aber sie auf mich? Kann man auf mich stolz sein, nein ich habe nichts aus meinen Leben gemacht bis heute. Bin ständig krank und jetzt auch noch verückt. Es ist zum heulen ich habe Angst was passiert mit mir?

----------


## sei

Hi Pueppi,
nein du bist nicht verrückt, rede dir das bloß nicht ein. Wenn du verrückt wärst dann wäre das auch ein Großteil der Menschheit, mach dir da mal keinen Kopf es wird sicher bald wieder aufwärts gehen. 
Wichtig ist das du nicht resignierst, hast du denn gar niemanden den du besuchen kannst, oder mit dem du mal weggehen kannst? Ablenkung ist jetzt angesagt, manchmal hilft es auch einfach mal aufzuschreiben was in dir vorgeht, das kann man beim Arzt oder in der Therapie auch gut gebrauchen. 
Überlege einmal woran du früher Freude hattest, vielleicht kannst du das dann wieder aufleben lassen? Am Anfang fällt das sehr schwer, aber es lohnt sich durchzuhalten. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Pueppi39

Nein, habe wirklich keinen. Eine von meinen Töchtern hat sich für Montag bis Mittwoch frei genommen um bei mir zu sein, sie macht sich auch große Sorgen um ihre Mama. Achso, ich schreibe so eine Art Tagebuch wenn es mir nicht so gut geht, da schreibe ich mir alles von der Seele. Soll ich das zum Arzt mitnehmen, damit er sieht was in solch einer Situation in mir vor geht? Meinem Mann brauch ich das nicht zeigen er versteht das nicht, meine Kinder? Vieleicht. Es ist schön das ich hier im Forum nicht allein bin :Smiley:  Danke für Deine Antwort

----------


## spokes

ich würde es mitnehmen. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nie was negatives diesbezüglich gehört (wenn man nur die wesentlichen Dinge vorliest). Ich tippe mein Tagebuch in Word und schicke es vor dem Termin immer meiner Thera. So weiß sie, was mich die Woche bewegt hat und weiß, wo ich im Moment stehe.

----------


## Pueppi39

ok, werde es einfach mal probieren. Danke für den Tipp

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Pueppi, 
ich bin ziemlich neu hier und verfolge erst seit ein paar Tagen deine Geschichte. 
Erst mal das: Du selber kannst stolz auf dich sein, weil du dich um eine Therapie bemüht hast und nicht den Kopf in den Sand steckst.
Und deine Familie ist sicherlich auch stolz auf dich, auch wenn sie traurig sind, weil es dir schlecht geht, aber es nicht so ganz nochvollziehen können. 
Ich finde es ganz super, dass du ein Tagebuch führen kannst, das ist nämlich auch schon ein kleiner Schritt zur Heilung, auch wenn du es nicht bemerkst. Ich habe in meiner schlimmsten Zeit angefangen zu schreiben, und es war sehr sehr schwer; ich dachte, mir reißt es das Herz raus, aber im Nachhinein wusste ich: es wurde gedanklich durchgearbeitet und nicht verdrängt, es wurde niedergeschrieben, nochmal gelesen und nochmal drüber nachgedacht; und wenn es mit mehreren Sinnen durchgekaut ist, bleibt es auch im Unterbewusstsein nicht hängen. Verdrängtes jedoch bleibt hängen und staut sich auf. Und wenn du es in der Therapie noch mal erzählst, ist es schon mit 4 Sinnen verarbeitet. Auch wenn die Krankheit noch bleibt, aber es gibt keinen Stau und ist so leichter zu tragen. 
Deine Familie liebt dich, deshalb machen sie sich Sorgen um dich, somit siehst du, dass alle dich lieben und sehr an dir hängen und dir helfen wollen, auch wenn sie's nicht nachvollziehen können. Aber du siehst: der Gedanke an sie und ihren Kummer hält dich wahrscheinlich vom Suizid ab, und das ist gut so, denn du wirst es schaffen!  
Ich selber habe körperliche Schmerzen (Rheuma), die ich nie mehr loswerde, was auch sehr belastend ist, aber auch großen seelischen Kummer, den nur ein paar Freundinnen nachvollziehen können, die das Gleiche schon erlebt haben. Ich wäre froh, wenn sich meine Familie so um mich sorgen würde. 
Depressionen sind keine Verrücktheit, sondern eine ernstzunehmende Krankheit, die nicht vom Hausarzt mit irgendwelchen Psychopharmaka behandelt werden kann. Sie gehört in fachärztliche Hände, ggf. auch in einer Klinik. Eine Freundin war jetzt lange in einer Klinik, weil sie schlimme Psychosen hatte. Jetzt geht es ihr wieder gut - muss aber weiter Tabletten nehmen. Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, wie so was ist, aber ich konnte ihr trotzdem helfen, indem ich einfach für sie da war, so gut es ging. 
Eine Bekannte leidet auch seit einigen Jahren unter Depressionen. Ich habe ihr Bach-Blüten empfohlen zur Unterstützung ihrer Therapien und sie hat den Rat dankend angenommen. Sie nimmt diese seit einigen Monate und fühlt sich etwas besser und sicherer.
Falls du daran Interesse hast, dann müssten wir uns privat darüber weiter unterhalten. Ich erkläre dir gerne, um was es da geht. 
Und denk immer daran, du bist ein wertvoller Mensch, besonders in Gottes Augen!
Alles Liebe,
Nachtigall

----------


## Pueppi39

Hallo Nachtigall vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag. Ich weiß das meine Familie mich liebt nur in den dunklen Phasen glaube ich nicht daran.Gestern war wieder so ein Tag, es ist wie im Comic ein Teufel der will das ich die Erde verlasse und der Engel der dagegen an kämpft und sagt tu es nicht. Ich höre aber keine Stimmen oder so, soweit ist es noch nicht sondern nur im Kopf ist es so. Ich denke es hätten alle viel leichter ohne mich ich stehe nur im Weg. Es ist nicht schön solche Gedanken zu haben, und ich will das es aufhört. Warum kommt es so plötzlich. Ich habe Angst arbeiten zu gehen. Was ist wenn es da ist. Nur der Gedanke lässt mich schaudern. Leider ist mein Arzt jetzt 1 Woche im Urlaub er kann mich nicht krankschreiben. Was soll ich bloß machen. Würde am liebsten weg laufen und erst wieder kommen wenn alles wieder ok ist. Ich bin sowieso schon oft krank und nun auch noch Depressionen. Ich habe mich auch schon versucht ein wenig schlau zu machen über Depressionen und ihre Ausläufer und habe festgestellt das vieles auch auf mich zutrifft. Diese Angst schwer krank zu sein, das schnelle aufbrausen usw. Gibt es irgendwo Informationen, Infos zum Lesen was man vieleicht sogar der Familie geben kann? Ich hoffe das der Tag heute besser wird.....

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Pueppi,
da du das selber erwähnt hast mit dem Teufel im Comic, möchte ich dich fragen: Glaubst du daran, dass es einen Teufel gibt? Ich glaube daran. Er ist mitverantwortlich dafür, dass es Krankheiten überhaupt gibt. Er als Widersacher Gottes ist ein fester Bestandteil des christlichen Glaubens, der Verleumder, Versucher, Lügner. Er will dir einreden, dass es die anderen leichter haben ohne dich und dass du ihnen nur im Weg bist. Glaub ihm diese Lüge nicht! Und glaubst du an Gott? Er hat jedem Menschen seinen eigenen Schutzengel zu Seite gestellt, der gegen diese Angriffe ankämpft. Ich habe schon genügend Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht, darum bin ich fest davon überzeugt.
Ich weiß, das passt jetzt nicht ins Forum, über sowas müsste man privat weiterschreiben. 
Ich würde dir raten, doch mal in eine Klinik zu gehen (man braucht da keine Überweisung, wenn man ein Notfall ist, soweit ich weiß). Aber ich habe auch von dir gelesen, dass es bei dir um eine Verlängerung des Arbeitsvertrages ankommt und und du nicht immer krank sein willst deshalb. Das kenne ich, ich bin auch befristet angestellt. Was machst du denn beruflich?
Aber wenn's halt gar nicht mehr anders geht, und deine Kinder sind ja schon erwachsen und selbständig; anders wär's, wenn sie noch klein wären, aber auch dann müsste es gehen. Ich kann verstehen, dass das eine schwere Entscheidung ist.
Was machst du jetzt diese Woche (wegen der OP deines Vaters)? Da muss ich sagen, wenn ich in der Arbeit wäre, wäre ich wenigstens abgelenkt. Oder wohnt der so weit weg, dass du ihn abends nicht besuchen kannst? 
Hast du schon darüber nachgedacht, es mit Bach-Blüten zu versuchen?
Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft und gute Entscheidungen! Und merk dir eins: Du bist niemandem im Weg! Weise diese inneren Lügen entschieden von dir. Das bist du nicht, denn du bist jemand, der wieder gesund werden will.
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## Pueppi39

Hallo Nachtigall, ich bin diese Woche weiterhin krank geschrieben weil ich ganz genau weiß das es mich runter zieht mit meinem Vater. Ich mache mir sehr große Sorgen um ihn und wenn ich mir nur vorstelle das er ins Krankenhaus muss weine ich schon. Das mit der Klinik weiß ich nicht so recht, ich will erstmal den Neurologen Termin abwarten was er zu meinem Zustand sagt. Ich habe Angst in eine Klinik zu müssen, wahrscheinlich wegen des alten Vorurteils mit der Psychatrie. Ach so, ich bin Pflege-Assistentin und jetzt ganz ehrlich gesagt ist mir meine Gesundheit wichtiger als der Job. Ich will mich nicht verrückt machen deswegen, denn es ist so schon alles durcheinander mit mir. Es ist schon komisch einen Tag alles dunkel und der nächste Tag so hell. Heute war meine Tochter bei mir und es war sehr schön das sie da war. Ich habe mich noch nicht damit befasst mit Bach-Blüten, werde mich mal schlau machen, und wenn es helfen soll warum nicht. Ich bin ein wenig durcheinander entschuldige bitte.

----------


## Nachtigall

Alles klar, melde dich nur wieder, wenn's was Neues gibt oder wenn du was loswerden willst.
Alles Liebe! Nachtigall

----------


## sei

Hi Pueppi,
von Bachblüten gibt es in der Apotheke Notfalltropfen, sind sehr bekannt und sollen auch helfen. Ich habe sie gekauft, aber noch nicht genommen.

----------


## Pueppi39

Danke Sei werde mich mal schlau machen

----------


## Pueppi39

Heute ist der große Tag, ich habe ehrlich gesagt Angst was auf mich zukommt. Was wird beim Gespräch mit dem Psychiater wohl raus kommen? Was passiert mit mir? Muss ich andere Pillen nehmen, oder gar in die Klinik? Das ungewisse zieht mich ein bisschen runter. Noch fünf Stunden. Ich muss mich ablenken um nicht nur daran zu denken. Bitte drückt mir die Daumen!!!

----------


## Bücherwurm

Hallo Pueppi! 
Meine Daumen für Dich sind fest gedrükt und ich werde nachher termingerecht in Gedanken bei Dir sein! 
Liebe Grüße 
Bücherwurm

----------


## sei

Hi Pueppi, 
ich drücke dir auch ganz feste die Daumen. 
Du brauchst da auch keine Angst zu haben, Psychiater sind meist ganz liebe, verständnisvolle Menschen die möglichst wenig Medikamente verschreiben und sich mit Einweisungen sehr zurück halten. Er wird das alles mit dir besprechen und du hast in jedem Fall das letzte Wort zu dem was gemacht wird (Es sei denn du bist akut suizidal, ich gehe mal davon aus das du es nicht bist) Überlege dir was du ihn fragen möchtest und halte dich damit auch nicht zurück, Informationen sind immer wichtig. 
Berichte doch später mal wie es war. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Pueppi39

Der Doc ist ein sehr netter Arzt der aufmerksam zuhört. Er hat mich gefragt wie es so aussieht wenn diese dunklen Gedanken da sind und ich erzählte es ihm. Er sagte das das nicht gut sei und er Angst hätte ich könne mir was antun. Er sagte er würde mich gerne stationär aufnehmen lassen ob ich das wolle, oder ob wir es erst mal mit Tabletten in höherer Dosierung probieren wollen, aber nur wenn ich ihm verspreche keine Dummheiten zu machen. Ich habe Angst vor der Klinik sagte ich und ich möchte es mit Tabletten probieren. Ich musste versprechen das ich mich sofort bei meinem Arzt melde wenn es nicht besser wird, da er erst mal in Urlaub geht. Er sagte mir auch das ich überhaupt keine Angst haben muss, es wird dort keiner eingesperrt und ich würde  Therapien bekommen plus Medikamenteneinstellung. Ich möchte aber erstmal eine höhere Dosis probieren und wenn das nicht besser wird werde ich in die Klinik gehen. Versprochen.....

----------


## spokes

:bravo_2_cut:   *Toll!*   :s_thumbup:

----------


## sei

Da schließe ich mich Spokes an.
Ich wette du fühlst dich alleine dadurch das du diesen großen Schritt gemacht ein klein wenig besser;-).
Verlier nur nicht die Geduld und hab Vertrauen in den Arzt, unheimlich stark was du da geschafft hast.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Pueppi,
auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Schritt; er hat dich wahnsinnige Überwindung gekostet. Damit hast du schon den ersten Schritt zur Heilung gemacht. Weiter so und sei guten Mutes! Es haben schon viele Menschen vor dir das alles durchmachen müssen und es auch geschafft, das Leben wieder lebenswert zu finden.
(Ganz nebenbei: Falls du mal mehr Kraft bzw. Interesse hast, dich mit Bach-Blüten zu beschäftigen und was auszuprobieren - so als Unterstützung zur Therapie, kannst du mich gerne ansprechen; ich kenne mich da gut aus.) 
Liebe Grüße,
Nachtigall  :Smiley:

----------


## Pueppi39

Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht im Klinikum Wahrendorf? Höre nichts gutes von da.

----------


## sei

Ne ich nicht. Von wem hörst du denn nichts gutes? Es gibt immer zwei Seiten und es gibt Patienten die eingewiesen wurden und schon deshalb negative Gedanken an Kliniken haben, hast du mal im Net geschaut da gibt es manchmal Infos darüber wie welche Klinik so ist. Ich kenne jedenfalls keine die durchweg positiv bewertet wurde, eben weil die Erfahrungen subjektiv sind und gerade in der Psychiatrie sind die Wahrnehmungen sehr verschieden. Sollst du in diese Klinik? Dann schau dir mal die Homepage an und vielleicht findest du ja eine Seite auf der sich "ehemalige" austauschen, zur Not einfach mal hinfahren und umschauen.

----------


## Pueppi39

Habe mir Bewertungen über die Klinik angesehen, wie voll überlastet,nicht genügend Personal, kleine enge Räume, Angebote von Therapien die dann doch nicht statt finden usw. Falls ich wirklich da hin muss möchte ich mich in guten Händen wissen und das ich angemessene Hilfe oder Unterstützung bekomme um aus dieser unschönen Lage wieder heraus zu kommen. Ich weiß wie es ist wenn Personalmangel oder Überlastung zu ungunsten des Patienten sich auswirken. Ich weiß ihr denkt vieleicht jetzt hat sie wieder was wo sie drüber grübeln tut, und ich soll sowas von mir fern halten aber das macht mir schon ein Kopf. Bin sowieso im Moment nur am grübeln, Papas OP ist verschoben auf Mittwoch, was ist mit meinem Job, wird der Vertrag verlängert obwohl ich häufig krank bin, soll ich ein offenes Gespräch mit meiner Chefin führen wäre das von Vorteil usw. Ich weiß mir echt keinen Rat, in vier Wochen läuft mein Vertrag aus und ich bin immer noch krank geschrieben das macht mir echt große Sorgen und meine Tochter ist sauer auf mich weil ich nicht sofort in die Klinik gehe und mir professionelle Hilfe hole wenn man mir das schon anbietet. Heute Nacht habe ich total schlecht geschlafen und die übelsten Alpträume, so schlimm das mein Mann mich wach machen musste. Mach ich es mir zu schwer? Ich möchte ja alles positiv sehen aber es geht einfach nicht, denn immer denke ich wie geht es weiter? Der Arzt meinte ich solle alles negative und Stress von mir weg halten und mich mit schönen Dingen ablenken, aber es ist leicht gesagt wenn mir das drum herum auch wichtig erscheint wie zB. der Job usw. Ich weiß echt nicht was ich tun soll, der Arzt meinte ich solle so nicht arbeiten gehen aber was kommt dann :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?: ?

----------


## spokes

ja, du machst es dir schwerer als nötig. Mit einiger Distanz wirst du dich vielleicht später in den Popo beißen, warum du dich so unnütz gequält hast  :Zwinker:   
Ich kann jetzt nur von mir reden. Als ich letztes Jahr in der Akutpsychiatrie war, konnte ich, obwohl ich auf der geschlossenen war (sehr suizidal), mit der dortigen Psychologin sehr intensiv arbeiten (Stabilisierungsphase der Traumatherapie) und für mich sehr gute Grundsteine legen. Es kommt auf so viele Sachen an. Die beste Klinik nützt nix, wenn man zB mit den Therapeuten nicht kann. Als ich jetzt in Reha war, war bei mir in der ersten Woche ein wenig Chaos mit den Therapien, wenn ich nicht hätte wechseln können, es ist durch Krankheit von Theras einiges ausgefallen, es wäre total verlorene Zeit gewesen. Durch hartnäckiges für sich einsetzen konnte vieles geändert werden und ich habe schlussendlich ganz, ganz viel für mich herausholen können.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Pueppi,
mein erster Gedanke war jetzt: Wenn dir sonst was körperliches weh tun würde, wenn du Schmerzen nicht mehr aushalten würdest, würdest du doch gerne in eine Klinik gehen und dich behandeln lassen in der Hoffnung, dass die Schmerzen endlich weggehen. Nun bist du aber psychisch sehr krank und willst dich nicht behandeln lassen. Meine Freundin war schon öfters in einer psychiatrischen Klinik, obwohl sie Angst hatte hinzugehen. Aber im Nachhinein war sie froh, weil sie medikamentös gut eingestellt worden ist und wieder ein normales Leben führen kann. 
Ich würde mal vorschlagen, mit deiner Chefin darüber zu sprechen, denn das Versteckspiel führt zu nichts. Wenn du nichts machst und weiterhin krank bist, ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der Vertrag nicht verlängert wird. Das Gespräch mit der Chefin kann aber auch positiv ausgehen, wenn du offen bist. Vielleicht sieht sie ein, dass du nur medikamentös einstellen brauchst, und gibt die die Chance weiterzuarbeiten. 
Vorgestern habe ich sehr mit einer anderen Freundin geschimpft, die immer über Herzbeschwerden jammert, aber nie zum Arzt geht und das richtig abklären lässt. Das ist grob fahrlässig sich gegenüber.
Ich bitte dich um deiner Familie willen, geh in die Klinik und lass dich behandeln, denn von allein wird das nie besser, eher schlimmer. Nichtstun ist auch in deinem Fall grob fahrlässig dir selber gegenüber. Lass dich nicht von deiner Angst überrollen, sondern tu etwas dagegen und nimm endlich professionelle Hilfe an! 
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## Pueppi39

Hey Leute, nun ist schon der zweite Tag wo es mir richtig gut geht und ich keine dunklen Gedanken habe, ich hoffe natürlich das es jetzt auch dabei bleibt. Werde den schönen Tag genießen :Smiley:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Pueppi,
gratuliere dir recht herzlich, endlich geht es dir besser. Hoffentlich bleibt es so!
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## sei

Supi, drück dir die Daumen das es so bleibt.

----------


## Pueppi39

Danke Euch, und ***DANKE***das ihr mir versucht zu helfen und wenn es nur zuhören ist. Es tut gut wenn man weiß das jemand da ist***DANKE

----------


## Pueppi39

Tja, da bin ich wieder. Ich habe leider wieder eine nicht so schöne Phase, mir geht es nicht gut. Mein Job habe ich verloren, was ich zwar schon geahnt habe aber es war noch ein Stück Hoffnung da. Mein Mann ist fast zwei Wochen geschäftlich unterwegs, und mein Papa liegt im Krankenhaus. Er hat gerade seine große OP hinter sich und liegt noch auf Intensiv. Irgendwie ist das alles wieder zuviel für mich. Ich gehe zwar raus mit meinem Hund, treffe auch hier und da jemand auf der Straße und versuche nett und freundlich zu sein, aber innerlich könnte ich schreien. Ich glaube das man es mir nicht ansieht. Ich war eigentlich eine Frau mit langen blonden Haaren, aber irgend ein Gefühl sagte mir ich solle meine langen Haare pechschwarz färben wie meine Seele und ich habe es gemacht.Und es steht mir nicht einmal weil ich viel zu blass bin. Ich denke zwar im Moment nicht an den Tod, aber ans weglaufen irgendwohin, keine Ahnung wohin. Mein Mann ruft einmal am Tag an und fragt wie es mir geht und ich sage ihm mir geht es gut. Ich versuche es zu verdrängen, nach außen nicht zu zeigen, denn wie würden andere reagieren. Ich bin traurig und nah am Wasser gebaut...

----------


## Wüstenzeit

Hallo Pueppi39, 
glaub mir, ich kenne die Situation gut, die du beschreibst. 
es ist jetzt wichtig, das du mit anderen in Kontakt bleibst und auch ehrlich bist v.a. zu deinem Mann! 
Ich denke an dich  - du bist nicht alleine auch wenn es sich so anfühlt.
Verbunden,
Wüstenzeit

----------


## Pueppi39

Ja, es ist nicht schön. Sehe wieder alles nur grau und schwarz. Dunkle böse Wolken über mir,vor mir Erde die sich auftut, ich bin da schreie, aber keiner kann mich hören...Ich falle, falle in ein riesiges Loch und der Fall nimmt kein Ende....Dann wache ich schweiß gebadet auf und weine. Dieser Traum verfolgt mich schon. Versuche doch schon den Alltag gut zu überstehen und dann kommen auch noch in der Nacht diese Träume. Ich schlafe sehr schlecht trotz der Pillen, bin dann am Tage echt müde und irgendwie matschig. Muss nächste Woche wieder zu meinem Hausarzt dann werde ich ihm sagen das es leider immer noch nicht vorbei ist.

----------


## spokes

seit wann nimmst du die Tabletten? Da muss man schon mit 4-6 Wochen rechnen, bis die wirklich wirken und evtl. muss auch ein wenig an der Dosis gearbeitet werden. Die Nebenwirkungen hat man leider immer am Anfang, sie werden idR mit der Zeit deutlich weniger.  
durchhalten! :Smiley:

----------


## Pueppi39

Hallo, ich war wieder bei meinem Arzt und muss jetzt andere Tabletten nehmen Mirtazapin 30mg. Habe jetzt innerhalb von 2 Monaten 10kg zugenommen echt Hammer, aber ich habe auch immer Hunger. Ich schlafe total schlecht und eine großartige Besserung ist noch nicht in Sicht. Ich habe Tage da bin ich ganz unten, total traurig und weine über alles und nichts, und andere Tage da ist es so lala, nicht schlecht aber auch nicht gut, so ein Zwischending. Heute ist mir wieder nicht so gut, denke an den Tod, aber nicht so das ich mir was antun möchte sondern wie es wohl wäre wenn ich nicht mehr da wär. Werde Morgen meinen Psychologen anrufen und ihm berichten.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Pueppi,
schön, dass du dich wieder gemeldet hast. Hab heut eh schon an dich gedacht und wollte dir schreiben. Jetzt bist du mir zuvorgekommen. Es tut mir weh, das zu lesen, wie es dir geht. Ich möchte dir so gerne helfen und weiß nicht wie. Du kommst aus deinem tiefen Loch nicht alleine raus, aber ich bin leider nicht die Richtige, dich da rauszuholen. Willst du nicht doch mal in eine Klinik gehen und dich wieder aufpäppeln lassen? Ich sehe keine andere Möglichkeit, und da hättest du auch den Austausch mit anderen Betroffenen und verschiedene Möglichkeiten der Therapie. Denk bitte gut drüber nach, das bist du dir und deiner Familie schuldig. Und glaube mir: *Du bist es wert!*
Alles Gute!

----------


## spokes

Medikament wechseln!

----------


## sei

Hi Pueppi,
normalerweise wird bei der Medikamentenvergabe sehr genau auf die Gewichtszunahme eingegangen und darauf geachtet das sie nicht soweit ausufert, das der Patient sich dadurch schlecht fühlt. Wie lange bekommst du jetzt das Mirta? Das ist oft wirklich sehr gewichtsschädigend, pendelt sich aber häufig nach wenigen Wochen ein. Ich habe es wegen seiner schlaffördernde Wirkung abgesetzt, also da wirkt es bei vielen recht gut. 
Wie Spokes schon schreibt solltest du mit dem Arzt einen Wechsel erörtern, das ist normalerweise kein Problem und allemal besser als wenn dich die Nebenwirkungen noch mehr runter ziehen. 
L.G.

----------


## Pueppi39

Nehme das Mirta gerade 4 Tage, und von Schlaf fördernd merke ich garnichts. Schlafe total schlecht. Werde mal mit dem Arzt sprechen. Danke Euch erstmal

----------


## mysti

hallo, 
ich könnte heute auch nur noch heulen,es geht mir zur zeit garnicht gut..habe mich heute von meinen
artzt krank schrieben lassen,ich hatte in denn letzt drei wochen 2 nervenzusammenbrüche,seit dem 
bin ich nicht mehr ich,ich bin sehr ruhig geworden,will immer meine ruhe haben,alles nervt mich 
sogar wenn jemand mich leib ansprich sage ich lass mich in ruhe,wenn jemand mich frag wie geht es dir
antworte ich:ich leben dass ist schon strafe genug..

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo mysti,
das hört sich gar nicht gut an. Bist du schon in professioneller Behandlung durch Psychologen, Psychiater oder so? Wenn nicht, dann wird es höchste Zeit, denn alleine kommt man aus dem Tief nicht mehr raus.

----------


## mysti

nein,ich bin noch nicht in profetionelle behandlung ich habe mich jetzt erstmal krank schrieben lassen,ich soll
mich erstmal ausruhen,ich lenke mich mit horrorfilmen ab.

----------


## Nachtigall

Ich glaube, mit Horrorfilmen tust du dir nichts Gutes. Das verstärkt deine negativen Gedanken, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Kannst du dich vielleicht an deine Kindheit erinnern, was du immer gerne gemacht hast oder mit was du dich aufgebaut hast, wenn du traurig warst? Könntest du daran anknüpfen?
Hast du keine Freundin, die dir beisteht? Gibt es irgendein Ereignis, das dich da so reingeritten hat?
Hab gerade erst bemerkt, dass du selber ein Thema erstellt hast, dann können wir uns dort weiterunterhalten.

----------


## mysti

der Tod meines Vater hat mich verstärkt rein geritten,ich leide seit meinen 13 Lebensjahr an dieser depression alles fing damit an dass meine Mutter mir einen Horrorfilm(exorzist)anschauen lies es war so so schrecklich jede Nacht hatte 
ich angst dass mich der Dämon holt und mir dass gleiche wieder fährt,ich habe dieses trauma nie verarbeitet,
sogar jetzt noch habe ich Alpträume und wache schweißgebadet auf.. 
ich habe mich in letzter zeit von meinen freunden zurückgezogen weil ich sie alle nicht belasten will,nur eine freundin ruft mich täglich an um nach meinen befinden zu fragen.

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo mysti,
ich schreibe dir lieber in deinem eigenen Thread weiter.

----------


## mysti

alles klar!

----------


## Pueppi39

Hallo, bin mal wieder hier. Ich habe lange nichts berichtet über mich, aber es gibt auch nichts neues. Meine Phasen wechseln ständig, aber dadurch das ich ja wieder eine andere Medikation bekomme sagt der Arzt das dauert bis sich was verändert. Aber wann ist das denn? Ich bin 172cm groß und wiege nun schon 96kg, ist doch Wahnsinn oder? Ich will nicht mehr. Ich habe mal Größe 38/40 getragen und nun durch diese Sche...Pillen 44/46. Ich laufe rum wie ein wandelndes Fass :Sad:  Meine Beine tun mir weh, der Rücken schmerzt und ich japse wie ein Walross.
Nehme jetzt Mirtazapin 45mg und in zwei Wochen wieder Vorstellung beim Arzt, meine Leberwerte haben sich auch verschlechtert. Es geht einfach nicht voran. Ich habe echt keine Lust mehr darauf...

----------


## sei

Hallo Pueppi,
bis die Medikamente wirken wird es ca. 3-6 Wochen dauern.
Hast du die Möglichkeit etwas Sport zu treiben, das hilft gegen Depressionen und bringt die Figur etwas in Form. Da du unter der Gewichtszunahme so leidest solltest du das unbedingt nochmal mit dem Arzt besprechen, sag ihm gerade heraus wie es dir geht und das du die Gewichtszunahme psychisch nicht gut verkraftest und auch das du dir Sorgen um deine Blutwerte machst. Du musst ihm ganz klar sagen was das alles bei dir bewirkt, es macht keinen Sinn Medikamente zu geben die durch Nebenwirkungen auch noch auf die Psyche gehen. Es gibt viele Alternativen und einige davon haben auch seltenst bis gar keinen Einfluss auf das Gewicht. Du musst mit dem Arzt reden, reden und nochmal reden bis er versteht wie es dir geht und ihr gemeinsam hinter der medikamentösen Therapie steht.
Gib nicht auf, das braucht leider sehr viel Geduld.
L.G.

----------


## spokes

schon mal einen Medikamentwechsel angedacht?

----------


## Pueppi39

Hallo, nach langer Zeit bin ich wieder hier. Im Moment geht es mir so einigermaßen gut. Ich habe zwar immer noch diese traurigen Phasen, aber dieses dunkle Gefühl an den Tod nicht mehr. Ich habe heute eine Einladung zum Medizinischen Dienst Hannover bekommen, was erwartet mich da? Kann mir jemand bisschen was erzählen? Da ich noch nicht soweit bin das ich wieder arbeiten kann, versuche ich selbst mir einen Tagesplan zu erstellen in dem ich Sachen erledigen muss. Ich versuche so garnicht erst die Zeit zum weinen oder nachdenken zu haben, was natürlich nicht immer klappt. Und ich mache Sport Zuhause, ich habe mir eine Fitness CD besorgt und versuche das auch durch zu ziehen, denn ich bin mit meinen 96 Kilo bei 1,72 Größe echt todunglücklich. So das erstmal von mir. Bitte um kurze Info wegen Hannover

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Michaela!
Ich freue mich, dass du dich wieder gemeldet hast.
Was der MD in Hannover von dir will, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, ich kenne nur die MD-Besuche bei den alten Menschen zur Untersuchung wegen der Pflegestufe. Weshalb musst du denn da hin? Ich würde sagen, schildere denen einfach ganz ehrlich, klar und sachlich, wie es dir so ergangen ist.
Wegen deiner Gewichtsprobleme solltest du deinen Hausarzt nach einem Diätplan fragen, denn mit Gymnastik allein geht nicht so viel weg. Meistens bekommt man von den Medikamenten Wassereinlagerungen, denen kann man mit Brennesseltee, Birkenblättertee und einigen anderen Tees und entwässerndem Obst und Gemüse ein wenig beikommen. Ich kenne das auch von meinen Rheumamedikamenten, u. a. Kortison. Ich hab's auch mit Entwässerungstabletten versucht, aber die hab ich nicht vertragen, also müssen die Tees ran.
Alles Liebe!

----------


## Pueppi39

Ich muss da hin zur Überprüfung der Arbeitsunfähigkeit (Begutachtung). Das mit den Tees ist eine gute Idee ich versuche es mal. Ich habe ja von diesen Medis so zugenommen, hatte vorher nur 70kg. Das ist schon krass oder? Fühle mich wie ein wandelndes Fass;(

----------


## Nachtigall

Was mir noch auffällt beim Entwässern: Wenn ich viel rumlaufe, geht es gut, wenn ich nur viel rumsitze, dann staut sich wieder alles. Ist echt blöd, dass durch die Medikamente der Stoffwechsel erst recht durcheinandergebracht wird.
Und wegen dem MD in Hannover: Du musst bestimmt deine Arztberichte mitbringen, wenn sie die nicht schon haben, und dann beantwortest du ihre Fragen und sagst eben, wie es dir immer so ergangen ist. Die meisten Gutachter vom MD sind recht nett. Also keine Bange, das ist nur halb so wild.

----------


## Pueppi39

Ok, dann lass ich mich überraschen. Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort Liebe Grüße

----------


## Pueppi39

Hallo, jetzt habe ich es hinter mit den Medizinischen Dienst. Ich hatte einen Arzt Bericht mit wo Diagnose 32.2 stand, obwohl ich nicht weiß was das bedeutet, der Arzt fragte wie es mir geht und wie so mein Tagesablauf aussieht. Dann sagte er das es wohl noch dauern werde und wünschte mir gute Besserung, und das war es. War ca. 10 min drin. Also alles halb so schlimm :Zwinker:

----------


## spokes

hi, hier kannst du gucken, was es bedeutet: ICD-10-GM-2011 F32.2 Schwere depressive Episode ohne psychotische Symptome ICD10

----------


## Pueppi39

Bin wieder hier...
Ja, wie geht es mir? Ich würde sagen ich bin auf dem Weg, auf dem Weg der Besserung. Es gibt ja wir mir der Arzt sagte immer Höhen und Tiefen in dieser Phase aber bei mir dauern die Tage in denen es mir gut geht schon länger an und das ist schön. Wie gesagt es gibt Tage an denen hänge ich voll in den Seilen, habe einen Klos im Hals und könnte nur heulen und alles ist voll schei....e, und dann gibt es Tage da strahlt alles einfach nur. Natürlich möchte ich das dieses strahlen überwiegt und die dunklen Tage verschwinden, aber es wird hoffe ich. Ich kann glaube ich mit dieser Erkrankung jetzt ganz anders umgehen, weil ich weiß es gibt Hilfe wenn ich sie benötige und man muss sie nur in Anspruch nehmen, denn das ist sehr wichtig. Auch möchte ich sagen das es sehr hilfreich ist hier in diesem Forum gleichgesinnte zu finden zum Austausch der Erfahrungen und Tipps. Danke, das ihr da seid wenn ich Ohren zum zuhören brauche

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Pueppi,
ich freue mich sehr zu lesen, dass es dir inzwischen erheblich besser geht. Schön, dass du gelernt hast, mit deiner Krankheit umzugehen, ich weiß es selber, dass man bis dahin eine schwere Zeit durchmacht. Aber du bist da erst mal durch und hast daraus gelernt. Leider werden im Leben eines jeden Menschen die dunklen Tage nicht ausbleiben, aber es geht auch immer wieder die Sonne auf und strahlt uns ins Gesicht. Ich wünsche dir noch viele helle und warme Sonnenstrahlen.
Alles Liebe!

----------


## Pueppi39

Ich bin wieder hier. Ich hatte eine durchwachsene Zeit hinter mir, denn es gab voll schöne Tage das ich dachte ; coool alles weg ich bin wieder gesund, und dann doch wieder welche wo ich dachte warum bist du da. Durch diese überwiegenden Tage des wohlfühlens habe ich wahrscheinlich eine große Dummheit begangen. Ich habe einfach meine Pillen abgesetzt, und nun habe ich Angst es meinem Arzt zu sagen. Ich bin auch immer noch in Behandlung und krank geschrieben und nun meine Angst das er die Behandlung mit mir abbricht. Was soll ich denn nun tun :Huh?:  Es geht mir echt schlecht mit dem Gedanken ihm das zu erzählen und ich könnte mich selber dafür Ohrfeigen weil ich nun diese Panische Angst habe. Was kann ich tun? Einfach wieder nehmen :Huh?:  Bitte gebt mir einen Rat, was kann passieren :Huh?:

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Hallo Pueppi, 
ich Persönlich  glaub nicht das dein Arzt die Behandlung abbricht, er wird sicher nicht erfreut sein, aber er weiß eben sogut wie du, in welch einer Situation du steckst, er wird vielleicht die Augen rollen aber mehr wird er nicht tun, dann wird er dich erneut auf das Medikament einstellen, mit der Bitte es nicht wieder abzusetzten ohne es vorher mit ihm zu Besprechen.
Eigene Erfahrungswert  :Peinlichkeit: 
Ich würde dir empfehlen mit ihm zu Reden.
Es wird alles gut werden 
Lg zaubersonne

----------


## Pueppi39

Ich hätte auch schon letzte Woche wieder zu Ihm gemüßt, aber ich habe echt Angst und verschiebe es jeden Tag aufs neue. Wenn ich nur nicht solche Angst hätte. Gut er wird mir bestimmt nicht den Kopf abreißen, aber.... echt Mist warum hab ich das bloß gemacht. Ich mache echt immer nur Mist

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Ach Pueppi,
ich kenne das, glaub mir, aber es wird nicht besser wenn du das jedesmal vor dir her schiebst.
Ich denke mir, dass du das weißt, Sicher ist auch nicht nur alles mist was du tust, es gibt bestimmt auch Dinge die du gut machst.
Pueppi, lass den Kopf nicht hängen, du kannst es, da bin ich mir sicher, denn du hast es schonmal geschafft.
Auch wenn wir uns nicht kennen, aber ich glaub an dich.
Versuch erst mal an etwas schönes zu denken, an das was du bisher geschafft hast, denke nicht an das, was du vielleicht Falsch gemacht haben könntest.
Fehler sind dazu da, das man sie macht und daraus Lernt, es gibt keinen Perfekten Menschen.
Sei lieb Gegrüßt, ich schicke dir mal ein paar Positive Gedanken, wenn du magst.
Lg Zaubersonne    :a_01angel_1:

----------


## Pueppi39

Danke Dir, schön das jemand unbekanntes an einem glaubt. Ich bräuchte glaube ich einen ganzen Sack voll positiver Gedanken und Selbstwertgefühl. Danke Dir und liebe Grüße

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Hallo Pueppi,
das kannst du gern haben, soviel du brauchst.
Ich habe deinen Beitrag verfolgt und, Ja ich glaube an dich, schau was du bisher allein geschafft hast.
Liebe grüße zurück

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Pueppi,
Zaubersonne hat recht, schieb den Arztbesuch nicht länger vor dir her, denn du brauchst ja die Medikamente.
Und du darfst ruhig selber auch an dich glauben, wenn wir im Forum es auch tun, obwohl wir dich nur vom Schreiben her kennen. Denk daran, was du schon alles geschafft hast und *wie* du es geschafft hast, dann kannst du dich darauf konzentrieren, es wieder zu schaffen.  
Selbstwertgefühl baut man sich dadurch auf, dass man sich verinnerlicht, dass jeder Mensch in Gottes Augen wertvoll ist, ohne Wenn und Aber, egal ob gesund oder krank, egal wie viele Fehler man macht, egal ob man viel oder wenig leisten kann. 
Wir sind alle Kinder Gottes, und Ihm ist jedes Kind gleich wichtig und wertvoll. Das zu begreifen macht das Selbstwertgefühl aus. Ich habe lange gebraucht, um das zu begreifen, und ich bin sicher, du kannst auch lernen, diese wunderbare Sache zu begreifen, denn du bist auf dem richtigen Weg. 
Ich schick dir noch viele gute Wünsche und Gedanken und viel Sonne im Herzen mit!
Alles Liebe! :peace_2_cut:

----------


## Nachtigall

Der Link von Selbstheilung über die Selbstliebe ist gut und anschaulich geschrieben, sehr zu empfehlen.
Alles Liebe für alle, die in diesem Thread mitschreiben!

----------


## Pueppi39

Bin zurück, war heute morgen tatsächlich zum Arzt und habe ihm offen gesagt das ich die Pillen abgesetzt habe. Es war gar nicht so schlimm, er sagte nur das es halt nicht so gut war. Nun muss ich wieder neu anfangen mit einer anderen Dosierung: Mirtazapin 45mg Abends und Paroxetin 20mg Morgens, und dann mal gucken ob es besser wird. Bin froh das es raus ist und dieser Angstdruck weg ist. Danke für Eure Unterstützung  :Smiley:

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Pueppi,
Das hast du gut gemacht. Siehst du, du konntest dich überwinden, und du wirst es auch immer wieder bei allen möglichen Gelegenheiten schaffen. Denk immer dran: Du schaffst es!
Alles Liebe!

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Hallo pueppi,
siehst du, jetzt geht es wieder Berg auf, dass hast du gut gemacht, ich freu mich für dich.
Weiter so und du wirst sehen, dann wird es bald besser.
Ganz liebe grüße und ich glaub an dich
Zaubersonne  :a_01angel_1:

----------


## Pueppi39

Guten Morgen, obwohl so gut finde ich ihn nicht. Ich stehe irgendwie total neben mir. Musste ja gestern Abend 45mg Mirtazapin nehmen ( halbe Stunde später hab ich geschlafen) und heute morgen 20mg Paroxetin und ich bin total benommen. Ist das normal nach Neuanfang? Ist ja voll blöd, denn ich trau mich so nicht aus dem Haus zu gehen, legt sich das? Ich bin wie in Trance, oder ist die Dosierung zu hoch?

----------


## spokes

bei jedem neuen AD sind mit Nebenwirkungen zu rechnen. Die legen sich nach einigen Tagen, bzw. 2-3 Wochen.

----------


## Zaubersonne72

Hallo pueppi... 
ja das ist normal, der Körper muss sich erstmal wieder umstellen, aber eh du nicht zu Ruhe kommst, dann empfehle ich dir, ruf deinen Arzt mal an und frag nach, nur zur klärung für dich.
Hast du mal die Packungsbeilage Gelesen?
Es ist Doof, ich weiß, aber auch das geht vorbei, halte durch. Es wird besser ganz sicher.
Du Schaffst das
Glg Zaubersonne   :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------

